# Why Is It Illegal To Clean Fish On A Boat?



## MANDINGO

I Just Read This In Another Post And Y Is This So? Ive Seen 1st Mates Do This B4 Even On The Acclaimed "morning Star". Whats The Big Deal? Sandflea,catman,hat80 Can Any Of U Guys Shed Some Light On This Please?


----------



## Lipyourown

Because you could fillet a 17" rockfish and tell the man it was 18" before you cleaned it. You could also fillet a protected shad and skin and say it was something else.


----------



## catman

You'll notice that on the Morning Star all the carcasses are kept in a large plastic and not disposed of. This is for possible DNR inspection back at the dock. You're allowed to clean fish on your boat as long as it's being used for bait. I don't remember the # but each boat is allowed so many #'s of cut fish on board. You just can't clean a rock unless you're a licensed charter.


----------



## MANDINGO

*Ty Catman*



catman said:


> You'll notice that on the Morning Star all the carcasses are kept in a large plastic and not disposed of. This is for possible DNR inspection back at the dock. You're allowed to clean fish on your boat as long as it's being used for bait. I don't remember the # but each boat is allowed so many #'s of cut fish on board. You just can't clean a rock unless you're a licensed charter.


I KNEW I WOULD GET A CORRECT ANSWER IF I ASKED THE RIGHT PEOPLE. THANKS


----------



## Orest

*Same for land*

IN TIDAL WATERS OF THE STATE IT IS UNLAWFUL:


1. to have in one's possession aboard any boat on the tidal waters of Maryland any striped bass CUT UP or FILLET during the open or closed season for striped bass. Striped bass must be landed whole.


2. to have in one's possession aboard any boat on the tidal waters of Maryland more than fifteen (15) pounds of any fish CUT UP upon which a size or weight limit is prescribed by law or regulations.


3. to have in one's possession American or hickory shad.


4. to use more than two (2) hooks or two (2) sets of hooks for each rod or line. Artificial lures or plugs with multiple hooks are considered one (1) set of hooks.


5. for a person to use eel as bait except during the recreational summer striped bass season.


6. to cull striped bass during open seasons.


*7. during striped bass season to fillet a striped bass. Striped bass must be landed whole*.


8. to fish for striped bass by any means or practice catch-and-release of striped bass in spawning rivers from March 1 through May 31


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Same here....*

In NJ to. Just about three weeks ago a Buddy of mine was fishin at a local marina with another guy from out of town and he filleted a striper right there on the dock. He did this just as Mr. Fish & Game showed up to check the fish. They didn't cite him but they sure tore him a new one. He was lucky. I know some the Fish & Game guys personally through my work and they are some of the toughest guys around when it comes to the game laws.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

can they tell the difference between bluefish n rockfish n fillets


----------



## catman

ABSOLUTELY


----------



## oldsalt

Daaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

this may sound stupid but whats the big difference between fillets of different fish

i mean yellow perch, white perch, rocks, blues, croaker etc


----------



## BubbaBlue

LiteTackleChamp said:


> this may sound stupid but whats the big difference between fillets of different fish
> 
> 
> i mean yellow perch, white perch, rocks, blues, croaker etc


They look different. 

Of the fish you mentioned, I suppose a similar sized rock and croaker fillet could be confused, that is, if the rock blood line had been cut out, your eyeglasses were dirty, and you'd been hitting the BL's a bit, but the rest on the list? No way.

On the other hand, if I could get my hands on that white perch fillet the size of a spring run rock? I'd be in Heaven...  
.


----------



## CAST DADDY L

*I M*

So Tired Of All Of These Rules , I Just Want To Fish Without Being Bothered :d


----------



## chesapeakecarper

RuddeDogg said:


> I know some the Fis & Game guys personally through my work and they are some of the toughest guys around when it comes to the game laws.


Rudde, I bet you hear some stories from them. Ted J. at my work volunteers with the DNR patrols for many years and you're right...they heard and seen every trick and story in the book and don't take any crap, especially when it comes to stripers. I've been raked by them a couple times when jon boat Spring bottom fishing a few productive river mouths, they want to be sure I'm not targetting outta season fish and check my buckets and baits like its a crime scene. Attempts at subtle humor to lighten the mood usually fails miserably...its like Sgt. Friday on the water...but they usually get a chuckle on the days I show them I'm carp fishing. Carp fishing is not a crime    !! Just doing their job and I gotta respect them for that...like cops pulling over cars, they never know whats gonna happen with every boat or angler approached.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep.......*

And they dress the same way we do when fishin. Plain clothes. During huntin season they dress like hunters. Just after the first of this year they caught a local commercial fishing boat with a load of summer flounder. $725.00 fine per fish. Our judge cut them a break when the captain said that on the next fishing trip they woould have enough money to pay the fines. I don't know how many pounds of flounder they had but I can imagine what the fines were.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

The DNR folks here in Va. have always been very nice to me and even have been humorus at times, but then again I've always made sure I was fishin within the regs. Here in the land of illegal aliens where they keep whatever they catch, never have licenses, and trash the area where they fish I'm happy to see em stick it to em.


----------



## raxarsr

heres the basic....[no offical terms.just plain ehglish]..explination from 2 deleware fish cops........if your useing a size regulated fish for bait.....[flounder belly..........bluefish strips]......you MUST have the carcass with you..........if not.........the pieces of bait MUST MEET THE LENGTH REQUIREMENTS


----------

